

Sick of Getting Scroogled, Russia Is Planning a State-Controlled Search Engine - trendspotter
http://betabeat.com/2013/10/sick-of-getting-scroogled-russia-is-planning-a-state-controlled-search-engine/

======
mherkender
This is an incredibly biased article with an attention getting title (and
subtitle) that doesn't have much to do with the article.

~~~
lowmagnet
And it memetically absorbs a Microsoft marketing term in the process. Great.

~~~
trendspotter
It wasn't enough, so they wrote about this very website (HN) later:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6549922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6549922)

